# Island pets Burnaby is now hiring



## islandpets (Jun 21, 2013)

We are hiring in Burnaby!

The candidate must possess the following characteristics:

- Strong communication skills (ability to speak Korean is an asset)
- Previous customer service experience
- Ability to learn on the fly about new products and pets
- Quick learner
- Must be willing to get wet and clean fish tanks
- LOVE aquatic pets and reptiles

Swing by the store with your resume, or email it to [email protected]


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm definitely stopping by with my resume this week.


----------

